
Better search for JIRA - sam9
https://marketplace.atlassian.com/plugins/swiftype-enterprise/cloud/overview
======
bberenberg
Interesting to see this. I would be really interested to see a demo instance
with a large amount of JIRA and Confluence content in it.

~~~
sam9
You can get a demo here: [https://swiftype.com/enterprise-
search](https://swiftype.com/enterprise-search)

